# snares



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I want to get into trapping more but don't know much more than the basics. I would like to try snaring *****. Is it easier to make snares or buy them. If you make them I would love to know how its done.

Moorhead MN


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would buy a doz. snares and see first hand how they are made and then use them as a guide when building your own. That way you know that your snares will be made right.


----------

